# Fsu vs louisville



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2016)

Criminoles vs adulterers 


Criminoles down 14-0


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

Cards making this look easy....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Noles roll


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles roll



You watching last years replay?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

Throwback said:


> You watching last years replay?



hope his internet doesnt go out today.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2016)

Thx noles for messing up my picks


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Thx noles for messing up my picks



Not over yet! By the way, I went with the Noles, too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 17, 2016)

Vols - Noles what's the difference.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 17, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Vols - Noles what's the difference.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

This Jackson kid for Louisville is something else!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

28-10 Louie  ville - #nolessuck


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Vols - Noles what's the difference.



1 toofer............


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

Cards score before half...this one is over.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

FSWho is shell shocked....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Right where we want em


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

vols struggling 14-12 late 2nd


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles roll



Getting rolled...


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 17, 2016)

Daily Noles suk


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


>



hope bama dont do that to me today.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

Criminoles....exposed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Well that's not how we need to start the 2nd half.


----------



## goblue (Sep 17, 2016)

getting spanked!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

Mercy - 42-10. ****Expect severe internet outages****


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 17, 2016)

tcward said:


> Criminoles....exposed.



Badly


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 17, 2016)

Frenchy is getting the pout pout fish look


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

I guess Jimbo didn't get the memo....You can't fall this far behind against an ACC defense


----------



## antharper (Sep 17, 2016)

It was hard but glad I picked Louisville , anyone watching Miami or Tennessee , Tennessee better be glad they aren't playing Miami !


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I guess Jimbo didn't get the memo....You can't fall this far behind against an ACC defense



Hey, At least it's to a top 10 ranked team. The mutts bout got beat by Nicholls State and they running their mouth    Speaking of exposed 

There day is coming sooner or later.   I'll be right here rubbing salt in the wounds. Go Missouri Tigers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2016)

If the Noles are planning another monster comeback, they may want to start soon.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

When does the mercy rule come in to play?


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 17, 2016)

Dimbo runs off documentary crew. Not so cool to be on TV now I reckon. Being shutdown by a lousy ACC defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2016)

This thing getting ugly.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> Hey, At least it's to a top 10 ranked team. The mutts bout got beat by Nicholls State and they running their mouth    Speaking of exposed
> 
> There day is coming sooner or later.   I'll be right here rubbing salt in the wounds. Go Missouri Tigers!



You are right. The Dawgs were exposed no doubt.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 17, 2016)

I took ville on my bets. Petrino will run the score up too awesome


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles get rolled



Nope......Fixed it for ya'.

Today them NOLESSUK!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

*****Off topic*****  - GA State 17- Wisc 13. 4th quarter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

tek up 24-7


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> *****Off topic*****  - GA State 17- Wisc 13. 4th quarter.



It's been 20-17 Wisconsin for awhile now. Little under 5 to play in the 4th.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> tek up 24-7



31-7 The SEC is our well....figure it out.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dagger inserted!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow Louisville beating da brakes off FSU . .


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 17, 2016)

that may have been the dagger


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2016)

They deserve it.  If you can't motivate yourself till you're behind you're not a winner


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> that may have been the dagger



Dagger happened right before the first half ended.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 17, 2016)

tcward said:


> Dagger happened right before the first half ended.



yeah I just like saying that. Feels good


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

tcward said:


> Dagger happened right before the first half ended.



More like 1st quarter.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2016)

Based on the last 3 weeks of play mark dalvin cook off the heisman list.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## bullgator (Sep 17, 2016)

That hiney is getting blistered. Garnet will be a good color for them this week.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

Fisher has lost control...no more crab parties at his house.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2016)

Dang!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

Hate to admit it but Petrino is a great college coach. Give him some talent and watch out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

wow. what a beat down. wonder if the nole fans consider them a crap team now like they did last year.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 17, 2016)

Man if Louisville can score here that may do it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> Man if Louisville can score here that may do it.



They might want to go for 2 just to get a cushion.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

Cards may get in the 70s!


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 17, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> They might want to go for 2 just to get a cushion.


I would. no mercy on these bums or their fanbase


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

38-7 Tech - jus' sayin'.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm embarrassed for FSU...............well, almost


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2016)

Wisconsin beat Ga State 23-17

North Dakota St beat #13 Iowa 23-21 and that's another loss on my picks!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow...... having to work today and just saw this.......


SpotandStalk thug what's happening? ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> I would. no mercy on these bums or their fanbase



That's the spirit, get another team to do your dirty work.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 17, 2016)

Dang....Wow!!!Looks like Louisville is the team to beat in the ACC.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> 38-7 Tech - jus' sayin'.



that last tek td was a nice one


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

Go noles!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Hate to admit it but Petrino is a great college coach. Give him some talent and watch out.



He is a good coach, but not much of a person.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2016)

Biggest loss in FSU history:
1973, Florida 49-0

Till now.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2016)

Hang 70 at least


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Wow...... having to work today and just saw this.......
> 
> 
> SpotandStalk thug what's happening? ?



I think I saw a few rain drops earlier.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2016)

Challenging a call when you are 53 points ahead, are you kidding me.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> He is a good coach, but not much of a person.



He is an awful human being. Wish him the worst but don't always get what I want.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

If Noles can hold them here....


----------



## Throwback (Sep 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Challenging a call when you are 53 points ahead, are you kidding me.



This ain't richt football this is wanting to win and playing for keeps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> 38-7 Tech - jus' sayin'.


----------



## tcward (Sep 17, 2016)

Why is "Dime bag" Cook on the bench?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

tcward said:


> If Noles can hold them here....



TD Noles -  look out Louis ville.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 17, 2016)

Rut-row......Comeback looming!

 Nolessux score.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Well I think we can count this one as a loss.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## alphachief (Sep 17, 2016)

That was embarrassing.  We flat gave up.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 17, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Biggest loss in FSU history:
> 1973, Florida 49-0
> 
> Till now.



Nope, we still have the record


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

alphachief said:


> That was embarrassing.  We flat gave up.



Much like the Oregon game.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2016)

That's an ugly final score.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2016)

L'ville's QB Lamar Jackson had another good Heisman candidate game.


----------

